# Post Your Cat Food Mix



## Guest (May 14, 2012)

Just thought it would be good to start a thread and have people post what mix of dry cat food they use. Im trying to add a section to my website with a couple mixes for people to get ideas. Help me out please guys.

My mix,

*Base mix*
1 Part Wellness Indoor Health
1 Part Blue Buffalo Longevity for mature cats
*add for runners and babies*
1/2Royal canin kitten 36 
1/2 Nutrience kitten growth


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

bump


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

30% Wellness Healthy Weight (8% fat)
20% 8 in 1 hedgehog food (8% fat)
35% Blue Wilderness High Protein Duck (18% fat) no corn 
15% Royal Canin Kitten 36 (24% fat)
I'm working on the right mix still but needless to say in the last week or longer shes gain a good 25-30grams & kept it on along with her over all self is more! I was feeding her not enough food with cruid fat.


with fruits added in the list of "best" protein
strawberries
banana
apple
watermelon

My Pebbles runs at least 2-3 hours a night in her wheel, so she needs a higher fat/protein consumption.

Thank you to the members who helped me with her diet


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul, Adult Cat Light Formula (32%P / 9%F) 6# bag
A ration of 50% of what I expect total consumption to be. She mostly eats food by order of preference. She often will eat only her first choice if free fed each food.

Solid Gold Katz-N-Flocken (Lamb) All Life Stages Cat Food (34%P / 12%F) 4# bag
Free feed. About 100% of expected total consumption.
............................................

Sophie is 17 weeks old and her metabolism seems to be shifting again. Consumption is way down. She lost 10 grams week before last and lost 4 grams last week, now weighing 316 grams.

Peak consumption was about 18 grams per night. That shifted to 12 grams per night when her weight gain leveled off to 2% - 3% per week. It has now shifted to about 6 grams per night and I'm watching for her weight to level off or begin ticking up slightly.


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

GoodandPlenty said:


> *Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul*, Adult Cat Light Formula (32%P / 9%F) 6# bag
> A ration of 50% of what I expect total consumption to be. She mostly eats food by order of preference. She often will eat only her first choice if free fed each food.
> 
> Solid Gold Katz-N-Flocken (Lamb) All Life Stages Cat Food (34%P / 12%F) 4# bag
> ...


All that chicken soup is recalled & if your hedgehog is eating less & dropping weight, jump to a a different food with higher fat/protein. I learned that the hard way, so I'd go get some different food!


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

It doesn't appear that the recall includes any of the cat foods. I'm not seeing anything about 'all Chicken Soup'.? Resource? I don't mind trashing the bag and replacing, or getting something new, but I don't want to go all atwitter if the situation is contained. I was aware of the CS recall, but haven't seen anything on any of the cat blends.


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

GoodandPlenty said:


> It doesn't appear that the recall includes any of the cat foods. I'm not seeing anything about 'all Chicken Soup'.? Resource? I don't mind trashing the bag and replacing, or getting something new, but I don't want to go all atwitter if the situation is contained. I was aware of the CS recall, but haven't seen anything on any of the cat blends.


Better safe than sorry, if I heard of a recall on similar food regardless if its dog or cat I'd toss that stuff just to be safe but thats me. I'm sure other people wouldn't and some would...up to you but heres the story

Two more people - including a second Pennsylvania resident - have become ill after being exposed to salmonella-tainted dry dog food, bringing the total to 16, say federal officials.

The illnesses are linked to at least 11 brands of food manufactured in a Gaston, S.C. plant operated by Diamond Pet Foods. Among the brands distributed by the plant is the store brand at Cosco. Other brands affected include Chicken Soup for the Pet Lovers Soul, Canidea and Taste of the Wild, as well as several Diamond brands.

People in nine states, including New Jersey and the Canadian province of Quebec, have become sickened, five of them were hospitalized. Surprisingly, the Pennsylvania Department of Health has issued no notice of the recall or provided any infomation about the individuals who fell ill here.

Lab tests indicated those who fell ill were infected with a rare strain of salmonella Infantis, which was detected Apr. 2 after a routine test of dry dog food revealed contamination, a report from the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said.

Public health investigators used DNA fingerprints of the bacteria to identify past cases of illness linked to the outbreak. People infected with the outbreak strain became sick between Oct. 8, 2011 and April 22, 2012.

Three cases have been reported each in North Carolina and Missouri, two each in Ohio and Pennsylvania and one each in Alabama, Connecticut, Michigan, New Jersey and Virginia.

Diamond Pet Foods has voluntarily expanded its recall of certain brands of dry dog and cat food manufactured at the South Carolina plant between Dec. 9, 2011 and April 7, 2012 because of the potential contamination.

People can become sick by handling the tainted pet food or through contact with an animal that has eaten the contaminated food. Experts advise washing hands thoroughly after feedig pets or picking up animals. Also, clearn litter boxes daily.

Consumers should discard any of the recalled product. For full recall information see the Diamond recall web site here.

Pet owners who are unsure if the product they purchased is included in the recall, or who would like replacement product or a refund, may contact Diamond Pet Foods toll free at 1-866-918-8756, Monday through Sunday, 8 a.m. - 6 p.m. EST.

Salmonella infections can cause diarrhea, fever and abdominal cramping 12 to 72 hours after infection. The illness can last up to a week and most people recover without treatment. In some cases, severe diarrhea can require hospitalization.


----------



## Puffin83 (Apr 15, 2012)

We are using a 50/50 mix of Halo Spot's Stew Hearty Chicken (33% protein, 18% fat) and Innova Lowfat (32% protein, 8% fat).


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2012)

im betting that all the chicken soup is made in the same factory, so there is still a risk just because no problems have been reported yet doesnt mean there wont be


----------



## abzx10r (Apr 18, 2012)

Lilyhogs said:


> im betting that all the chicken soup is made in the same factory, so there is still a risk just because no problems have been reported yet doesnt mean there wont be


Who knows, but like I said up above...whats a bag of cat food, 20-30 dollars, not worth it you know. Maybe I'm a little up tight up hey better safe than sorry & I doubt you want to see your little one sick or in a vets office :shock:


----------



## Justine (May 3, 2012)

I just started this blend and my hedgies all love it. I totally expected to find pieces of unwanted food strewn across the cage the next morning, but found an empty bowl  

One 5# bag Taste of the Wild Feline, Trout and Salmon
One 5# bag Purina One Feline (oops, forget the flavor)
One 5# Wellness, Chicken and Brown Rice Feline
One 5# Spikes Delight

I mix all and store in an air tight container.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2012)

abzx10r said:


> 30% Wellness Healthy Weight (8% fat)
> 20% 8 in 1 hedgehog food (8% fat)
> 35% Blue Wilderness High Protein Duck (18% fat) no corn
> 15% Royal Canin Kitten 36 (24% fat)


i like this one might use it for a suggestion on my site


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

RC kitten 36 is not 24% fat, that's RC Babycat 34.  

Guaranteed Analysis RC Kitten 36
Crude Protein (minimum) . 36.0%
Crude Fat (minimum) . 17.0%
Crude Fiber (maximum) 3.5%
Moisture (maximum) 8.0%



Guaranteed Analysis RC Babycat 34
Crude Protein (minimum) . 34.0%
Crude Fat (minimum) . 24.0%
Crude Fiber (maximum) 3.5%
Moisture (maximum) 8.0%


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

@abzx10r

Um, if that's the case, doesn't that mean a lot of people will have to change foods? It's not just Chicken Soup on that list, there's Natural Balance and Solid Gold (dog foods as well) that are also recalled. I am not sure that dog food problems translate to cat food problems because it is 1 specific Diamond Pet Foods factory at the Gaston, South Carolina location that had problems. UPC codes should be checked to make sure. That facility apparently made several foods across multiple food names.

Someone listed the FDA recall site in another topic: http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/default.htm
Also check: http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/Saf ... efault.htm
And check this for UPC code pictures: http://diamondpetrecall.com/


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

bump.


----------



## simply_claire (Apr 28, 2011)

This may not be the most healthy mix, but ever since his original breeder fed him Purina Kitten Chow as a baby he refuses to let go of it. On the other hand to make his food a little healthier I've always been mixing half Purina Kitten Chow and half Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck Formula. 
He is still a little bit picky though, because looking at his food dish, you can kinda notice that he likes to pick through to his favorite Kitten Chow but still manages to nibble down some of the Natural Balance food


----------

